# Hunting with the goats



## tsum (Jul 29, 2010)

Im going to start hunting with the goats but what should i do when i get them to camp and i need to hunt. do i leave them there teathered or do i take them with me and tie them up when im stalking an animal? any info on anyone that has hunted with them would be great thanks.
tsum


----------



## gsbswf (Apr 5, 2009)

viewtopic.php?f=16&t=15

This should help to start.


----------



## gsbswf (Apr 5, 2009)

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=451

Here is another one that I found very helpful.


----------



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

Other than the threads referenced above, here's my thoughts on it.
I don't want to take my goats out hunting with me during rifle seasons. I worry about them getting shot by some idiot, or being in my way if I want to shoot. I will be bow hunting for elk next month, and I won't take my goats with me. I will have to be within 25 yards of an elk before I shoot my recurve bow at it. I don't think I want a big horny bull elk within 25 yards of my goats. 

My goats have always tagged around with me on hikes. They go where I go. If I try to leave them behind then they make a lot of noise. Also I would worry about them getting tangled up in ropes, or getting eaten by a predator. 

So I use them for scouting before the season, and hauling meat out after a kill. But they stay home during the hunt. Fortunately I live very close to where I hunt, so it's not too big of a deal.

If I had somebody who would hang around camp and keep the goats company while I hunt, that would be different. Sometimes I go along on friends' hunts and that's what I do. While they hunt I hike around with my goats and entertain myself. And I'm available if they make a kill, to help haul out meat. But I only do this on bow hunts. Being worried about my goats getting shot during rifle or muzzle loader seasons takes all the fun out of it.


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

If you are camping somewhere where you have driven to, you can leave your goats in the trailer till it's time to go haul out your game. We treat the trailer as if it were a big stall and the goats are comfortable and safe in there for hours.
Otherwise a couple of things work if they are screaming because you left, but you have someone else who can watch them.. Use a radio in camp if you can get reception, to keep the goats calm. You will highline them and practice leaving and coming back multiple times till they don't notice that you are gone. Leaving them in camp tied and unattended for any length of time is not a good idea. They need someone around to keep an eye on them..

You can also take them with you and teach them to tether just outside of where you are going to be hunting. Also takes practice till they are comfortable with you walking around and in and out of their view.
Older goats get better about being left, youndd goats do a lot of fussing on highlines.


----------

